# Unorthodox does Maleficent.



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

My daughter wants to be maleficent this year, and after a search of costumes turned up a bunch of neat adult costumes and a whole lot of what I would term malefitramp costumes for the "tweens", I was left to come up with my own. 

We began going left of center right off the bat when a neighbor chopped down a pine tree that was being eaten by borers. We grabbed a suitably sized stick. My daughter wanted a PINK crystal up top, not the more traditional one. This was accomplished by a dollar store bouncy ball cut open and stuffed with 'shimmering' confetti strip packing thingies (technical name, really) and a dollar store flashlight. This was all hot glued together, followed by wrapping the stick with some of my rope and some filler 'gems' to make a nice "handle". 










Next, we hid the flash light under some DAS clay. 










Notice I left the break there so we can change the batteries.










With the staff just needing some finishing work, that left the horns being the next hurdle. First, we made a little cast of her head.










Then quickly sculpted some horns with some plasticine clay.










Followed by a plaster mold of said horns. 










Then we cast the horns in latex and stuffed them with cotton balls to keep them nicely formed. Once dried, I cut a slit at the base of the horns and slipped them over another dollar store item in a hair band. 










Just now finishing up the staff. 

The top was painted with the random blackish mismatch paint I had laying around, then dry brushed the accents with gold. 










The bottom, I took advantage of all those borer tracks, stained the wood with walnut, and filled in the borer tracks with more gold.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Beautiful! This seems to the "the" costume this year for little girls!


----------



## miles (Sep 18, 2013)

^^best dad right there! Looks awesome


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

looks awesome so far! I was thinking of doing maleficent....and then I got lazy!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

So, closes thing we could find in a dress. Horns painted finally. 

I was thinking of sewing the end of the cape to the dress...but then wondered if that would be annoying in school. 

Oh, and "look at the camera" is obviously code for "look at yourself in the mirror". 










"evil" face









"casting a spell"


----------



## vampyrespro (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm sure her expression in those last photos is the best compliment you can get, but really excellent work on this costume!! This mistress of all evil is definitely going to be the envy of her friends.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Fantastic staff and costume for a cutey! Great dad, too!


----------

